# Badly Rated Movies That You Really Liked



## AquaAthena

Christian Bale, Kate Beckinsale, and the wonderful actress Francis McDormand.

This clip show CB's *fiancee,* KB, [ both doctors ]  kissing his mother and her boyfriend. [ the Mother's boyfriend ]

Good music all the way through. [soft rock ] really liked it, and have placed my own interpretation to the ending....  


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbLJx5a6fV8[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Dune (1984) my favorite. It got raked over the coals. I never read the books maybe that's why I liked it so much.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg06ZBdHb5M]YouTube - Dune Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Emperor of the North Pole.  Watching it now with commentary.

Emperor of the North Pole (1973)


----------



## Coyote

Dark Star...oh I loved that.  Saw it at a Sci Fi convention so many years ago, along with another undrated movie: Silent Running

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbbYn7d_W8s]YouTube - Dark Star 1974 Theme Song[/ame]


----------



## random3434

*The Cult Classic "Harold and Maude"*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULhsGYaIoBw]YouTube - Harold and Maude[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Coyote said:


> Dark Star...oh I loved that.  Saw it at a Sci Fi convention so many years ago, along with another undrated movie: Silent Running
> 
> YouTube - Dark Star 1974 Theme Song


Ahhhh, surfing down the gravity well with Huey, Dewey and Louis.


----------



## AquaAthena

Echo Zulu said:


> *The Cult Classic "Harold and Maude"*
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Harold and Maude



Fabulous movie. I saw it in the 90's [TV] and immediately had to buy it..lol. Love it. What a trip. Love the way Harold tried to scare the girls away that his wealthy, controlling Mother, has set him up with...lol. Ruth Gordon..fabulous in it too. Good music throughout by Cat Stevens...Wish everyone could see this film.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. 

Corny, campy, and cartoonish. My kind of movie.


----------



## Big Fitz

I thought that was called "Yellow Submarine"

Also one of my favorites.  British animation feast for the eyes and ears.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Fitz said:


> I thought that was called "Yellow Submarine"
> 
> Also one of my favorites.  British animation feast for the eyes and ears.



I was referring to the Bee Gees version from the 80's


----------



## boedicca

Snakes On A Plane!!!!

Battlefield Earth is also a great guilty pleasure - so unintentionally funny!


----------



## random3434

Oh, Enemy Mine, so dumb but I loved that movie when it came out!


----------



## boedicca

Enemy Mine - excellent!

Road House is also a classic.  Gotta love that one with its alternate universe of celebrity bouncers.


----------



## pans trogladyta

Dogma.  Weird and funny.


----------



## Oddball

The critics hated Caddyshack...But it rules.


----------



## Againsheila

Star Wars, the original, got really bad reviews, until it became so popular that none of the critics would cop to ever having given it a bad rating.....lol.  I never listen to the critics.


----------



## Foxfyre

Neil Diamond's remake of "The Jazz Singer".  The critics scorned it, but I rented it so many times the Video Store finally gave it to me.  First movie I ever owned, and it remains one of my favorites in my collection.

"Down Periscope", a truly intelligent comedy and fun no matter how many times you watch.  And you're cheering at the end every time too.

"Gran Torino".  It should have won best film the year it wasn't nominated for anything.


----------



## Big Fitz

Foxfyre said:


> Neil Diamond's remake of "The Jazz Singer".  The critics scorned it, but I rented it so many times the Video Store finally gave it to me.  First movie I ever owned, and it remains one of my favorites in my collection.
> 
> "Down Periscope", a truly intelligent comedy and fun no matter how many times you watch.  And you're cheering at the end every time too.
> 
> "Gran Torino".  It should have won best film the year it wasn't nominated for anything.


Down Periscope: CLASSIC screwball intelligent humor.

Gran Torino I heard was snubbed because of conservative statements made by Clint Eastwood generated a backlash from academy voters.

Yet The Dark Knight got both rave reviews and nominations despite the fact it was a very conservative movie ethically.


----------



## L.K.Eder

manos - the hands of fate.


----------



## Foxfyre

Big Fitz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Diamond's remake of "The Jazz Singer".  The critics scorned it, but I rented it so many times the Video Store finally gave it to me.  First movie I ever owned, and it remains one of my favorites in my collection.
> 
> "Down Periscope", a truly intelligent comedy and fun no matter how many times you watch.  And you're cheering at the end every time too.
> 
> "Gran Torino".  It should have won best film the year it wasn't nominated for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Down Periscope: CLASSIC screwball intelligent humor.
> 
> Gran Torino I heard was snubbed because of conservative statements made by Clint Eastwood generated a backlash from academy voters.
> 
> Yet The Dark Knight got both rave reviews and nominations despite the fact it was a very conservative movie ethically.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen The Dark Knight as I never got drawn into the Batman culture, but may have to check it out.

And you may be right about Gran Torino.  I only know it was brilliant.

The Dark Knight reminded me of another Heath Ledger movie, another intelligent comedy also scorned by critics:  "A Knight's Tale".  Also brilliantly done.


----------



## hjmick

_The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension_.


----------



## Oddball

The critics hated Slap Shot...They were wrong.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJkHm2WtSsk]YouTube - Slap Shot, Hanson Bros. Debut[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3QEdqB8lnU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## GHook93

It didn't drag on and the fight scenes were great. I love watching this movie, especially the storming of the beach and the Hector v. Achilles fight. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf4IoxEUmHM]YouTube - Troy- Achilles Vs Hector[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

Bubble Boy (2001)


----------



## ScottBernard

"The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford"

I caught this the other day on the television. Heard that test audiences hated it. Reason why it went straight to DVD and not a theatrical release. Shame.
If this movie had been made and released in the 1970's I think it would have become a cult classic. 
The cinematography was top-notch. The actors seemed to play their characters to "period". There wasn't the typical Hollywood ending. It all seemed an honest effort to get it "right" even with the artistic license. Every movie is a philosophical vignette. 
I'll say that I was mesmerized by that nickel-plated Smith and Wesson that Jesse gave Robert. 
It won't find a mass audience. Won't bring in the escapist, and thrill-ride moviegoers. But it will find people who can appreciate it for what it is. 
I hope the filmmakers can find some solace in that.


----------



## Oddball

Virtually every movie that got the MST3K treatment.

Of course, the movies didn't get any less sucky, they're just easier to take.


----------



## rightwinger

My view toward critics has always been this...

If you watch the ten movies of the year that critics claim were the best, and then watch the ten movies that the critics claimed were the worst.

You would enjoy the worst movies more


----------



## pcw27

The Punisher

I'm talking the Thomas Jane version. I don't know what everyone is whining about with it, I can watch that film over and over. The best part was the hitman from Tennessee. He writes an original song, sings it for Frank Castle, then tries to kill him, that is classy.


----------



## AquaAthena

In addition to Capote and to Body Heat, this is an all time fave of mine. It received 3 stars on Netflix but I give it a 5...the highest. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrKKgFZBwXM[/ame]








Great Expectations
(1998) R
In this Americanized version of Charles Dickens's classic novel, set in 1990s New York instead of 1860s England, humble, young Finn (Ethan Hawke) develops a lifelong crush on Estella (Gwyneth Paltrow), the wealthy niece of the eccentric Ms. Dinsmoor (Anne Bancroft). The pair part, but then a mysterious benefactor makes it possible for Finn to attend art school in the city, where he runs into his now-engaged love.


----------



## Foxfyre

One relatively unknown movie that the reviewers ignored and we enjoy a lot is "Buffalo Girls" with Anjelica Huston, Melanie Griffith and a large cast all perfectly suited for their roles.


----------



## Big Fitz

You also find some classic bad horror films on those 50 movies for a buck each collections.  The one I have has the following:

Metropolis (original)
Night of the Living Dead (They're coming to GET you, Barbera!)
Phantom of the Opera (Original)
Carnival of Souls (So freaky wierd it's funny.  In mood vision!)
The House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price in high gear
The Brain that Wouldn't Die (CLASSIC CRAP MONSTER SCHLOCK)
The Last Man On Earth (Vincent Price version of "I Am Legend")
Dementia 13 (Screw with the poor girl's head goodness)
The Horror (a very young jack Nickelson)

...of course far more suck bantha poodoo, but these are decent for the schlock they are.


----------



## Madeline

"Showgirls".  I had never seen it till lately and I thought it was terrific.


----------



## Oddball

Big Fitz said:


> The Brain that Wouldn't Die (CLASSIC CRAP MONSTER SCHLOCK)


...and Mike Nelson's first experiment as host of MST3K.


----------



## Madeline

Anything by William Castle.


----------



## Foxfyre

I just don't like horror movies.  Never have.  Well, I can appreciate the genius in some of those patterned after Stephen King novels:  "Carrie", "The Shining", "The Green Mile".

But I love disaster movies and the critics almost universally dislike them.  I've got a bunch of them in my collection though.


----------



## Shadow

Big Fitz said:


> You also find some classic bad horror films on those 50 movies for a buck each collections.  The one I have has the following:
> 
> Metropolis (original)
> Night of the Living Dead (They're coming to GET you, Barbera!)
> *Phantom of the Opera (Original)*
> Carnival of Souls (So freaky wierd it's funny.  In mood vision!)
> The House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price in high gear
> The Brain that Wouldn't Die (CLASSIC CRAP MONSTER SCHLOCK)
> The Last Man On Earth (Vincent Price version of "I Am Legend")
> Dementia 13 (Screw with the poor girl's head goodness)
> The Horror (a very young jack Nickelson)
> 
> ...of course far more suck bantha poodoo, but these are decent for the schlock they are.



Glad to hear that the original version of Phantom of the Opera is good.  Bought the VHS at a garage sale,along with Somewhere In Time.  That will be my 2 next movie night picks.


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> One relatively unknown movie that the reviewers ignored and we enjoy a lot is "Buffalo Girls" with Anjelica Huston, Melanie Griffith and a large cast all perfectly suited for their roles.



Wasn't this a mini series that aired on TV?  I think I have seen it.


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> I just don't like horror movies.  Never have.  Well, I can appreciate the genius in some of those patterned after Stephen King novels:  "Carrie", "The Shining", "The Green Mile".
> 
> But I love disaster movies and the critics almost universally dislike them.  I've got a bunch of them in my collection though.



I love to read horror books...but hate to watch the movies.  Don't like blood,guts and gore as visuals...and the sound effects just turn me off completely.


----------



## Foxfyre

Shadow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> One relatively unknown movie that the reviewers ignored and we enjoy a lot is "Buffalo Girls" with Anjelica Huston, Melanie Griffith and a large cast all perfectly suited for their roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't this a mini series that aired on TV?  I think I have seen it.
Click to expand...


Could have been.  The movie isn't broken up like a lot of movies made from mini series are, but would lend itself to such a series.  It is in two parts on the DVD though with each part longer than your average full movie.  It's one of those tales, loosely based on history, that you can just lose yourself in for hours though.  My kind of movie.


----------



## Foxfyre

Another one that was a CBS mini series and then was put out on DVD is "Category 6 - Day of Destruction" - four hours of soap opera-ish interwoven plots but with some good acting and just enough technical stuff to keep your interest.  Another one you can lose yourself in for hours and just enjoy.


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> One relatively unknown movie that the reviewers ignored and we enjoy a lot is "Buffalo Girls" with Anjelica Huston, Melanie Griffith and a large cast all perfectly suited for their roles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't this a mini series that aired on TV?  I think I have seen it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could have been.  The movie isn't broken up like a lot of movies made from mini series are, but would lend itself to such a series.  It is in two parts on the DVD though with each part longer than your average full movie.  It's one of those tales, loosely based on history, that you can just lose yourself in for hours though.  My kind of movie.
Click to expand...


Yep, I think I have seen this.. part of the story is where two mountain men,bring back a male and female beaver from Europe to re populate the rivers that have been trapped so much,they are now extinct in those areas.  Good series.

I love long movie marathon weekends.  Sometimes when I'm feeling kinda lazy I will watch the whole North and South series...Or Anne Of Green Gables/Anne Of Avonlea.


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> Another one that was a CBS mini series and then was put out on DVD is "Category 6 - Day of Destruction" - four hours of soap opera-ish interwoven plots but with some good acting and just enough technical stuff to keep your interest.  Another one you can lose yourself in for hours and just enjoy.



Didn't see that one...but the 2nd one... Catagory 7: End Of The World... I rented.  It had a lot of familar names.. Shannen Doherty,Randy Quaid,Tom Skerrit,Robert Wagner etc.   It was pretty good I enjoyed it.


----------



## Gunny

Shadow said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also find some classic bad horror films on those 50 movies for a buck each collections.  The one I have has the following:
> 
> Metropolis (original)
> Night of the Living Dead (They're coming to GET you, Barbera!)
> *Phantom of the Opera (Original)*
> Carnival of Souls (So freaky wierd it's funny.  In mood vision!)
> The House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price in high gear
> The Brain that Wouldn't Die (CLASSIC CRAP MONSTER SCHLOCK)
> The Last Man On Earth (Vincent Price version of "I Am Legend")
> Dementia 13 (Screw with the poor girl's head goodness)
> The Horror (a very young jack Nickelson)
> 
> ...of course far more suck bantha poodoo, but these are decent for the schlock they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that the original version of Phantom of the Opera is good.  Bought the VHS at a garage sale,along with Somewhere In Time.  That will be my 2 next movie night picks.
Click to expand...


If you look up Phantom of the Opera (1925) on youtube, you can watch the actual original version.  The version that was eventually released to the public was hacked and some scenes re-shot.

The VHS versions I've had did not have the original musical score; which, IMO detracts from the atmosphere of the movie.


----------



## strollingbones

freaks 1932 b/w todd browning

tremors....look i dont wann hear it...kevin bacon in tight jeans...o my

pumpkin head.....i love that movie....love it...

paris trout ...dennis hopper

and i know most of the dialogue to  urban cowboy

* i am so ashamed*


----------



## Shadow

Gunny said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also find some classic bad horror films on those 50 movies for a buck each collections.  The one I have has the following:
> 
> Metropolis (original)
> Night of the Living Dead (They're coming to GET you, Barbera!)
> *Phantom of the Opera (Original)*
> Carnival of Souls (So freaky wierd it's funny.  In mood vision!)
> The House on Haunted Hill (Vincent Price in high gear
> The Brain that Wouldn't Die (CLASSIC CRAP MONSTER SCHLOCK)
> The Last Man On Earth (Vincent Price version of "I Am Legend")
> Dementia 13 (Screw with the poor girl's head goodness)
> The Horror (a very young jack Nickelson)
> 
> ...of course far more suck bantha poodoo, but these are decent for the schlock they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that the original version of Phantom of the Opera is good.  Bought the VHS at a garage sale,along with Somewhere In Time.  That will be my 2 next movie night picks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look up Phantom of the Opera (1925) on youtube, you can watch the actual original version.  The version that was eventually released to the public was hacked and some scenes re-shot.
> 
> The VHS versions I've had did not have the original musical score; which, IMO detracts from the atmosphere of the movie.
Click to expand...


Good to know..I will do that.  Looking at the VHS I just assumed it was the original version based on the cover,it said it was the "classic edition" (and was filmed in 1943).  Looking forward to watching it though,this is a musical I'm not that familiar with.


----------



## Shadow

hellbitch said:


> freaks 1932 b/w todd browning
> 
> *tremors....look i dont wann hear it...kevin bacon in tight jeans...o my*
> 
> pumpkin head.....i love that movie....love it...
> 
> paris trout ...dennis hopper
> 
> and i know most of the dialogue to  urban cowboy
> 
> * i am so ashamed*




You won't hear anything from me about Tremors...I love that movie,I've seen it (and the rest of the series of movies that came after) a million times.


----------



## Gunny

Shadow said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that the original version of Phantom of the Opera is good.  Bought the VHS at a garage sale,along with Somewhere In Time.  That will be my 2 next movie night picks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look up Phantom of the Opera (1925) on youtube, you can watch the actual original version.  The version that was eventually released to the public was hacked and some scenes re-shot.
> 
> The VHS versions I've had did not have the original musical score; which, IMO detracts from the atmosphere of the movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good to know..I will do that.  Looking at the VHS I just assumed it was the original version based on the cover,it said it was the "classic edition" (and was filmed in 1943).  Looking forward to watching it though,this is a musical I'm not that familiar with.
Click to expand...


The one from 1943 has Herbert Lom and Claude Rains in it and is a talkie.  The 1925 version is silent starring Lon Chaney and Mary Philbin.


----------



## Big Fitz

Shadow said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like horror movies.  Never have.  Well, I can appreciate the genius in some of those patterned after Stephen King novels:  "Carrie", "The Shining", "The Green Mile".
> 
> But I love disaster movies and the critics almost universally dislike them.  I've got a bunch of them in my collection though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to read horror books...but hate to watch the movies.  Don't like blood,guts and gore as visuals...and the sound effects just turn me off completely.
Click to expand...

you need to watch the classic horror films of the 1950's then.  They would be classified thrillers today but they often did not have a happy ending.  The original version of Shirley Jackson's "The Haunting" is fantastic.  The remake done by Michael Bey is pretty lousy.

Also, those old horror films do NOT have a happy ending.  At least the good ones don't or they're ambiguous at best.


----------



## Foxfyre

Shadow said:


> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> freaks 1932 b/w todd browning
> 
> *tremors....look i dont wann hear it...kevin bacon in tight jeans...o my*
> 
> pumpkin head.....i love that movie....love it...
> 
> paris trout ...dennis hopper
> 
> and i know most of the dialogue to  urban cowboy
> 
> * i am so ashamed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't hear anything from me about Tremors...I love that movie,I've seen it (and the rest of the series of movies that came after) a million times.
Click to expand...


Oh, I LOVE Tremors.  It's one of those movies that when you run across it on one of those obscure cable channels you just stop and sit down and watch again.  It's one of those movies that you cannot not watch.

The Matrix is that kind of movie too.

I didn't know there were sequels of Tremors though.  They are good too?  So often the sequels are disappointing when compared to the original.


----------



## geauxtohell

Death Proof.

I don't know why, but I love this movie.


----------



## Big Fitz

Foxfyre said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> freaks 1932 b/w todd browning
> 
> *tremors....look i dont wann hear it...kevin bacon in tight jeans...o my*
> 
> pumpkin head.....i love that movie....love it...
> 
> paris trout ...dennis hopper
> 
> and i know most of the dialogue to  urban cowboy
> 
> * i am so ashamed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't hear anything from me about Tremors...I love that movie,I've seen it (and the rest of the series of movies that came after) a million times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I LOVE Tremors.  It's one of those movies that when you run across it on one of those obscure cable channels you just stop and sit down and watch again.  It's one of those movies that you cannot not watch.
> 
> The Matrix is that kind of movie too.
> 
> I didn't know there were sequels of Tremors though.  They are good too?  So often the sequels are disappointing when compared to the original.
Click to expand...

Tremors is an outstanding film that devolves into a schlocky but fun series of movies that have the benefit of Michael Gross (the father from Family Ties) doing a great whacko character.  I heard rumor that they turnd it into a Sci Fi series that was actually quite good for being so short lived.  (The execs there SUCK)

Oh how about these other crappy but fun horror films:

The Toxic Avenger

Class of Nuke 'Em High

My Science Project

To Troma films and a Dennis Hopper who I had forgotten was IN My Science Project, which I always thought highly underrated for it's crappy goodness and twist on the whole alien/roswell type of film.


----------



## Foxfyre

Big Fitz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't hear anything from me about Tremors...I love that movie,I've seen it (and the rest of the series of movies that came after) a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I LOVE Tremors.  It's one of those movies that when you run across it on one of those obscure cable channels you just stop and sit down and watch again.  It's one of those movies that you cannot not watch.
> 
> The Matrix is that kind of movie too.
> 
> I didn't know there were sequels of Tremors though.  They are good too?  So often the sequels are disappointing when compared to the original.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tremors is an outstanding film that devolves into a schlocky but fun series of movies that have the benefit of Michael Gross (the father from Family Ties) doing a great whacko character.  I heard rumor that they turnd it into a Sci Fi series that was actually quite good for being so short lived.  (The execs there SUCK)
> 
> Oh how about these other crappy but fun horror films:
> 
> The Toxic Avenger
> 
> Class of Nuke 'Em High
> 
> My Science Project
> 
> To Troma films and a Dennis Hopper who I had forgotten was IN My Science Project, which I always thought highly underrated for it's crappy goodness and twist on the whole alien/roswell type of film.
Click to expand...


Well I haven't tried your last offerings on the list, but as we do seem to share an appreciation for lesser known but well done movies, I'll have to check out the rest of the _Tremors_ movies based on your and Shadow's reviews.


----------



## xsited1




----------



## Big Fitz

Foxfyre said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I LOVE Tremors.  It's one of those movies that when you run across it on one of those obscure cable channels you just stop and sit down and watch again.  It's one of those movies that you cannot not watch.
> 
> The Matrix is that kind of movie too.
> 
> I didn't know there were sequels of Tremors though.  They are good too?  So often the sequels are disappointing when compared to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> Tremors is an outstanding film that devolves into a schlocky but fun series of movies that have the benefit of Michael Gross (the father from Family Ties) doing a great whacko character.  I heard rumor that they turnd it into a Sci Fi series that was actually quite good for being so short lived.  (The execs there SUCK)
> 
> Oh how about these other crappy but fun horror films:
> 
> The Toxic Avenger
> 
> Class of Nuke 'Em High
> 
> My Science Project
> 
> To Troma films and a Dennis Hopper who I had forgotten was IN My Science Project, which I always thought highly underrated for it's crappy goodness and twist on the whole alien/roswell type of film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I haven't tried your last offerings on the list, but as we do seem to share an appreciation for lesser known but well done movies, I'll have to check out the rest of the _Tremors_ movies based on your and Shadow's reviews.
Click to expand...

Just don't expect much and you will have a good time.  Watch them to mock them.


----------



## Foxfyre

xsited1 said:


> View attachment 10525



I've avoided that one X because isn't it sort of grim with a lot of gratuitous graphic gruesome dying?

I have avoided "Deep Impact" for the same reason just because it also has a reputation of being more grim than entertaining.

I, however, do enjoy "Armageddon" which is almost more comedy than disaster film.  I think it got pretty pitiful reviews,  but it holds your interest if you stay with it through the excessively long meteor showers.


----------



## Big Fitz

I will take Deep Impact over Armageddon every time.  Why?  Much more realistic and better character development.  Armageddon is an action schlockfest with the depth of a parking lot puddle.  But it's a fun popcorn movie.


----------



## Foxfyre

Big Fitz said:


> I will take Deep Impact over Armageddon every time.  Why?  Much more realistic and better character development.  Armageddon is an action schlockfest with the depth of a parking lot puddle.  But it's a fun popcorn movie.



The character development in Armageddon is there but it is subtle and takes more than one viewing to sort it out among all the overdone special effects and sometimes overbearing sound track.  But the director did a really good job keeping everybody in character.  It is a movie that does require extra viewings to fully appreciate though.  Pirates of the Carribbean was a movie like that too.

But I'll take your recommendation and check out Deep Impact.

Among volcano movies, my favorite to date is Dante's Peak.   St. Helens wasn't bad. Volcano with Tommy Lee Jones sucked.  I've tried to love it and just can't.


----------



## xsited1

Foxfyre said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've avoided that one X because isn't it sort of grim with a lot of gratuitous graphic gruesome dying?
> 
> I have avoided "Deep Impact" for the same reason just because it also has a reputation of being more grim than entertaining.
> 
> I, however, do enjoy "Armageddon" which is almost more comedy than disaster film.  I think it got pretty pitiful reviews,  but it holds your interest if you stay with it through the excessively long meteor showers.
Click to expand...


6 people enter the ship and 2 survive.  They're traveling under the Earth so the deaths were not pleasant.  The Science is terribly inaccurate, but I enjoyed it.  I'd recommend it.  I found this interesting:

The Core - Good and Bad Science in the Movie

Favorite line in the movie:  "OK, if I decide to do this, I'm gonna need an unlimited supply of Xena tapes and Hot Pockets."


----------



## Foxfyre

xsited1 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've avoided that one X because isn't it sort of grim with a lot of gratuitous graphic gruesome dying?
> 
> I have avoided "Deep Impact" for the same reason just because it also has a reputation of being more grim than entertaining.
> 
> I, however, do enjoy "Armageddon" which is almost more comedy than disaster film.  I think it got pretty pitiful reviews,  but it holds your interest if you stay with it through the excessively long meteor showers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6 people enter the ship and 2 survive.  They're traveling under the Earth so the deaths were not pleasant.  The Science is terribly inaccurate, but I enjoyed it.  I'd recommend it.  I found this interesting:
> 
> The Core - Good and Bad Science in the Movie
> 
> Favorite line in the movie:  "OK, if I decide to do this, I'm gonna need an unlimited supply of Xena tapes and Hot Pockets."
Click to expand...


I really don't like a lot of graphic pain and suffering.  But if I get desperate for a new movie, I'll give it a shot.  That's one reason I liked Armageddon.  Yes obviously there was much death and destruction, and favorite characters got killed, but you didn't have to watch gratuitous blood and gore and hear screams of pain and stuff like that.

For tornado movies you can't get much more unrealistic/unscientific (or more hokey) than
"Tornado Warning" with Gerald McRaney or "Twister" with Bill Paxton and Helen Hunt.  But I thorough enjoy both movies.'


----------



## Toro

A movie called Hot Rod from 2007.  I loved that show.

I also love Road House, though it is such a cheesy movie I generally abhor.


----------



## AllieBaba

Corky Romano!
It got terrible reviews and I laughed my ass off all the way through it, and still do!

I love the Conan movies...Conan and Conan the Destroyer. I have watched them so many times, and will watch them many more times. When my dvd wears out, I buy another. I'm on my 3rd.


----------



## jillian

I know it's a horrible movie, but I love The Fifth Element.


----------



## AllieBaba

Also loved The Money Pit. 

I about die every single time I see the scene where they're hauling the guy up to the second floor. They're using a rope around his middle and he's holding a mattress and squeaks out "You're killing me". 

Also funny is when Tom Hanks takes a piss and the tree he is pissing behind falls down..followed by all the rest of the trees in the grove.

Another great movie that didn't do great: Funny Farm with Chevy Chase.


----------



## Big Fitz

jillian said:


> I know it's a horrible movie, but I love The Fifth Element.


Horrible???

Luc Besson, Bruce Willis, Mila Jovovich, Chris Tucker, Ian Holm....  HORRIBLE???!!!!????

Not on your life!  It's easily a top 15 maybe top 10 SF film in the last 35 years!

BTW, it's also the largest grossing FRENCH film of all time.  LOL

Baaaadaboom!


----------



## Big Fitz

Foxfyre said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take Deep Impact over Armageddon every time.  Why?  Much more realistic and better character development.  Armageddon is an action schlockfest with the depth of a parking lot puddle.  But it's a fun popcorn movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The character development in Armageddon is there but it is subtle and takes more than one viewing to sort it out among all the overdone special effects and sometimes overbearing sound track.  But the director did a really good job keeping everybody in character.  It is a movie that does require extra viewings to fully appreciate though.  Pirates of the Carribbean was a movie like that too.
> 
> But I'll take your recommendation and check out Deep Impact.
> 
> Among volcano movies, my favorite to date is Dante's Peak.   St. Helens wasn't bad. Volcano with Tommy Lee Jones sucked.  I've tried to love it and just can't.
Click to expand...

Out of the volcano films, with the exception of 3 specific points, Dante's Peak is ALMOST scientifically accurate... but it most certainly the more believable.  Erupting La Brea Tar Pits????? puleeeeeze.  LOL


----------



## Foxfyre

Big Fitz said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take Deep Impact over Armageddon every time.  Why?  Much more realistic and better character development.  Armageddon is an action schlockfest with the depth of a parking lot puddle.  But it's a fun popcorn movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The character development in Armageddon is there but it is subtle and takes more than one viewing to sort it out among all the overdone special effects and sometimes overbearing sound track.  But the director did a really good job keeping everybody in character.  It is a movie that does require extra viewings to fully appreciate though.  Pirates of the Carribbean was a movie like that too.
> 
> But I'll take your recommendation and check out Deep Impact.
> 
> Among volcano movies, my favorite to date is Dante's Peak.   St. Helens wasn't bad. Volcano with Tommy Lee Jones sucked.  I've tried to love it and just can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of the volcano films, with the exception of 3 specific points, Dante's Peak is ALMOST scientifically accurate... but it most certainly the more believable.  Erupting La Brea Tar Pits????? puleeeeeze.  LOL
Click to expand...


Now Jillian has me adding The Fifth Element to 'must see' movies.

I don't require complete realism or believability in movies or technical accuracy--I allow for poetic license and a bit of pure fantasy.  I want movies that draw me into them and allow me to just live the movie for an hour or two.  I don't want to be distracted by worrying about whether its technically accurate or not either in the history, theology, or science.  

Now Mr. Foxfyre, wants it to be real.  He gets really frustrated at the least bit of dramatic license or hokeyness that don't bother me in the least.  Unless its a western in which everything is real as far as he is concerned.  

His favorites:  "Conagher" and "Open Range", both of which really are good movies.


----------



## Big Fitz

Foxfyre said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The character development in Armageddon is there but it is subtle and takes more than one viewing to sort it out among all the overdone special effects and sometimes overbearing sound track.  But the director did a really good job keeping everybody in character.  It is a movie that does require extra viewings to fully appreciate though.  Pirates of the Carribbean was a movie like that too.
> 
> But I'll take your recommendation and check out Deep Impact.
> 
> Among volcano movies, my favorite to date is Dante's Peak.   St. Helens wasn't bad. Volcano with Tommy Lee Jones sucked.  I've tried to love it and just can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the volcano films, with the exception of 3 specific points, Dante's Peak is ALMOST scientifically accurate... but it most certainly the more believable.  Erupting La Brea Tar Pits????? puleeeeeze.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Jillian has me adding The Fifth Element to 'must see' movies.
> 
> I don't require complete realism or believability in movies or technical accuracy--I allow for poetic license and a bit of pure fantasy.  I want movies that draw me into them and allow me to just live the movie for an hour or two.  I don't want to be distracted by worrying about whether its technically accurate or not either in the history, theology, or science.
> 
> Now Mr. Foxfyre, wants it to be real.  He gets really frustrated at the least bit of dramatic license or hokeyness that don't bother me in the least.  Unless its a western in which everything is real as far as he is concerned.
> 
> His favorites:  "Conagher" and "Open Range", both of which really are good movies.
Click to expand...

I'm not a big western fan, but I liked "Tombstone" and "Blazing Saddles".  "Young Guns" had some of the funniest one liners ever but is garbage in so many ways otherwise.

ooh ooh... and "Maverick"... well that got decent reviews.  nevermind.


----------



## syrenn

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Foxfyre

syrenn said:


> The Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Oh my gosh.  Complete with audience props like umbrellas?


----------



## Big Fitz

Rene Harlin at his over the top worst/best.

That said, this movie made Oscar Winner Geena Davis a badass on the screen.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDuma1M09B0]YouTube - Long Kiss Goodnight Trailer[/ame]

Some of the best one liners in action film.

Watching it now.

"Back when we first met, you were like "Oh phooey, I burned the darn muffins."  Now, you go into a bar and sailors come running out.  What up with that?


----------



## PixieStix

I loved this movie

"Stardust"
I highly recommend it 

I thought it would be silly, but it captured me and held me hostage, I wanted this movie to last forever

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6_gBg4XjWk]YouTube - Stardust Trailer[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

I also really liked this movie.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NikEQy1XxDE"]YouTube - Children Of Men Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Foxfyre said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hellbitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> freaks 1932 b/w todd browning
> 
> *tremors....look i dont wann hear it...kevin bacon in tight jeans...o my*
> 
> pumpkin head.....i love that movie....love it...
> 
> paris trout ...dennis hopper
> 
> and i know most of the dialogue to  urban cowboy
> 
> * i am so ashamed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't hear anything from me about Tremors...I love that movie,I've seen it (and the rest of the series of movies that came after) a million times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, I LOVE Tremors.  It's one of those movies that when you run across it on one of those obscure cable channels you just stop and sit down and watch again.  It's one of those movies that you cannot not watch.*
> The Matrix is that kind of movie too.
> 
> I didn't know there were sequels of Tremors though.  They are good too?  So often the sequels are disappointing when compared to the original.
Click to expand...


Another one I ususally watch that is kinda similar ( if I see it while channel surfing) is that crazy one about the giant gator.  Lake Placid...it has Bill Pullman,Oliver Platt and Betty White.  Corny, but I can't not watch it LOL.


----------



## Shadow

Gunny said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look up Phantom of the Opera (1925) on youtube, you can watch the actual original version.  The version that was eventually released to the public was hacked and some scenes re-shot.
> 
> The VHS versions I've had did not have the original musical score; which, IMO detracts from the atmosphere of the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know..I will do that.  Looking at the VHS I just assumed it was the original version based on the cover,it said it was the "classic edition" (and was filmed in 1943).  Looking forward to watching it though,this is a musical I'm not that familiar with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one from 1943 has Herbert Lom and Claude Rains in it and is a talkie.  The 1925 version is silent starring Lon Chaney and Mary Philbin.
Click to expand...


The 1925 version sounds interesting,I will have to check it out!


----------



## Shadow

Big Fitz said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't like horror movies.  Never have.  Well, I can appreciate the genius in some of those patterned after Stephen King novels:  "Carrie", "The Shining", "The Green Mile".
> 
> But I love disaster movies and the critics almost universally dislike them.  I've got a bunch of them in my collection though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love to read horror books...but hate to watch the movies.  Don't like blood,guts and gore as visuals...and the sound effects just turn me off completely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need to watch the classic horror films of the 1950's then.  They would be classified thrillers today but they often did not have a happy ending.  The original version of Shirley Jackson's "The Haunting" is fantastic.  The remake done by Michael Bey is pretty lousy.
> 
> Also, those old horror films do NOT have a happy ending.  At least the good ones don't or they're ambiguous at best.
Click to expand...


I love ghost stories,so I will definately check out original version of The Haunting you listed.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## PixieStix

Shadow said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know..I will do that.  Looking at the VHS I just assumed it was the original version based on the cover,it said it was the "classic edition" (and was filmed in 1943).  Looking forward to watching it though,this is a musical I'm not that familiar with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one from 1943 has Herbert Lom and Claude Rains in it and is a talkie.  The 1925 version is silent starring Lon Chaney and Mary Philbin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1925 version sounds interesting,I will have to check it out!
Click to expand...


Here ya go 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgiPXFVY0T8]YouTube - The Phantom of the Opera (1925) - Full Movie[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

Love the Claud Rains version. 

"You will love it down here Christine".


----------



## Foxfyre

Interesting.  The modern (Andrew Lloyd Webber) version sure bears little resemblance to the originals.  About the only thing they didn't change was the setting (an opera house) and the roles and names of the characters.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HWNKDmlnnQ]YouTube - Music of the Night - The Phantom of the Opera[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

Who remembers THIS one?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fi0wTMuq5c]YouTube - Ghost Story[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

Foxfyre said:


> Interesting.  The modern (Andrew Lloyd Webber) version sure bears little resemblance to the originals.  About the only thing they didn't change was the setting (an opera house) and the roles and names of the characters.
> 
> YouTube - Music of the Night - The Phantom of the Opera



I think they are actually very similar. 

How about this one The Phantom of the paradise


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n5qVJEg3qA]YouTube - Phantom Of The Paradise Trailer[/ame]


----------

